# Useful Swiss website for drivers



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The title is a bit "off beam", but I found this link, and you can search for all kinds of businesses in Switzerland to do with motoring. I have used it to find petrol stations located close to motorway junctions etc.

Also, I have searched for Fiat dealers and so on.

www.autos.ch

Russell


----------

